# Adopt A Shelter Dog Month



## hallen1 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am writing a magazine article on adopt-a-shelter-dog month in October, and am looking for different views on the subject. If you reply to this forum I may use your ideas to help support my article. If you do not want to be directly quoted, please let me know. I do plan on trying to have the article published. 
Here is some of the information I am looking for. Feel free to answer as many or as few questions as you’d like. Anything else that you might be able to share about shelter dogs would also be helpful. Thank you so much. 
Please include your first name and the state you live in. 

1. What was the process you had to go through to adopt a shelter dog?
2. What are some challenges you and the dog had to overcome?
3. What are some advantages/disadvantages, if any, that you believe come with adopting a shelter dog, as opposed to a dog from a breeder or pet store?
4. What are some tips or information a prospective shelter dog owner should know before adopting?
5. How did your dog adapt to its new home? What are some things you might suggest for an owner to help a shelter dog adapt to a new home?
6. What is it like owning a shelter dog?
7. Any stories about your shelter dog? 

I’m also looking for information on shelters. Some information that could be useful is as follows:

1. How does/would your shelter deal with internal overpopulation?
2. What do you think is the biggest challenge animal control has in your area? 
3. How is your shelter operated?
4. What is an average day like in your shelter?
5. How does the process of getting a dog ready for adoption and of actually adopting out the dog work?
6. What are some tips for prospective adopters? What should they know before adopting a shelter dog?


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Sandy , NJ

1. What was the process you had to go through to adopt a shelter dog? Pick a dog then fill out an application with some basic questions about renting/owning , fenced in yard , work schedule , family in the house , other pets. 

2. What are some challenges you and the dog had to overcome? The dog's anxiety . It went well with patience and trust , basically time was all that was needed.

3. What are some advantages/disadvantages, if any, that you believe come with adopting a shelter dog, as opposed to a dog from a breeder or pet store? I have never bought from a breeder, so I don't feel qualified to answer. I would never buy from a pet store.

4. What are some tips or information a prospective shelter dog owner should know before adopting? Don't pass a dog by just because he seems nuts in his kennel. You would be too . A lot of them calm down and are wonderful once they are out of their cage.They need an adjustment period , just like a puppy you bring home from a litter. Don't judge them after a week and return them. Most are diamonds in the rough. If you bought a new puppy home , I'm sure you would invest months training him properly , but some people return shelter dogs after a week because they have "issues". A little patience , education , and training will pay off.

5. How did your dog adapt to its new home? What are some things you might suggest for an owner to help a shelter dog adapt to a new home? Time and patience. A nice quiet place for them to think and call their own ( ideally a crate) . Give them space at first. Let them come to you , i.e don;t hover over a dog that is a little nervous. Walk by and drop him treats , have visitors do the same without trying to make the dog pay attention to them. They will associate you with good things. Can't stress enough to be patient and consistent. Educate yourself on training , good diet for your dog etc. Same as you should do before selecting any dog from a breeder or shelter 

6. What is it like owning a shelter dog? It is like owning a dog lol Though it does give me a good feeling that I sprung them 

7. Any stories about your shelter dog? My Bo was at first very shy and timid. Until he was home for a week. Then he became a canine buzzsaw and ate things I never would have expected , like a trampoline. A LOT of effort and training went into him..he is now just a perfect boy. My kids love him , everybody loves him. He is very well behaved , I can take him everywhere. He was key to rehabilitating Greta .Heck , Bo even gives me confidence and makes me feel safe.He is so sure of himself , and a perfect companion and best friend to our family. Greta was dumped in the woods by someone ( we think) . She spent 8 months loose , enduring a cold winter too. She eluded capture again and again. A retired couple left food out for her. Finally , she was rescued. She has obviously had a bunch of liters. Maybe overbred then tossed? We'll never know. She had more serious fear issues than Bo. She would immobilize with fear if anyone new came up to pet her ( a lot of failed catures by groups of men trying to help her may have traumatized her a bit). It took a lot of time , trust building , daily walks , and cooperation from everyone who visited our home. I see a real breakthrough finally ( got her 5 months ago) ..she trots head high on her walks , doesn't mind new people approaching us and/or want to say hi to her. She is protective of the house and is not afraid of company at all , ever. She is finally secure enough to claim her home and family. She watches my kids play with the air of a mamma who has had a few of her own. She has done such a turn around , people who knew her when she was first caught can't believe how well she is doing. I swear , I have had a good amount of dogs in my 40 years..I don't think I have ever had one love me as much as she does. 

1. How does/would your shelter deal with internal overpopulation? They don't put down dogs due to space or $$ issues..just for health reasons. If a dogs time is up it seems they try to trade with other AHS in the east US to try and find the dogs homes.

2. What do you think is the biggest challenge animal control has in your area? Animal control? Or shelters? I guess for animal control it would be the amount of shear cruelty they see daily. Dogs lit on fire , impaled on fences ( those are two recent local rescues that come to my mind) 

3. How is your shelter operated? I don't know what you mean. It is the associated humane society..so state run? and funded by private donations?

4. What is an average day like in your shelter? I don;t really spend time there..so can't answer. I know the people there care deeply and are passionate about their charges.

5. How does the process of getting a dog ready for adoption and of actually adopting out the dog work? more of a question for a shelter employee or volunteer I suppose 

6. What are some tips for prospective adopters? What should they know before adopting a shelter dog? Already answered that above , question # 4


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't have time to answer all of the questions tonight, but I will be back to do so tomorrow night!


----------

